# Service



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I don't think there's a standard. I typically find 3/8" works for most, but that doesn't apply up there in MetricLand.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

It is normally the next size bigger than I have with me.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

drsparky said:


> It is normally the next size bigger than I have with me.


Or the one you left on the last job!


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

I just know its the next to the biggest one on my big set of allens....


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

My eyes are to old to read the "mice type" they print on most tools.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

drsparky said:


> My eyes are to old to read the "mice type" they print on most tools.


 
Same thing my dad said to me when he saw my blackberry..:laughing:


----------



## Innovative (Jan 26, 2010)

On ours... some are allens and some are bolt type....... but all are different


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

My experience has been that metering equipment uses a 5/16" allen hex key .... when they require it at all. Otherwise, a ½" socket is needed.

As for the service equipment, many brands use a 3/8" allen hex key, while just as many on the other hand use a ¼" hex key.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Square D had a large frame CB (400-800 amps maybe larger) that used 3/8 allen 1/4" deep. The allen would strip out in a heart beat. PEE POOR DESIGN for the supposedly premiere electrical manufacture.


----------



## deakn (Nov 29, 2009)

3/8" worked for me thanks.


----------

